# OOC Scotley's Carrion Crown Pathfinder game



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay gang. I can't seem to locate the old out of character thread for this game, so here's a spiffy new one. 

Some Useful links:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313890-Scotley-s-Carrion-Crown-RG

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...n-Crown-IC-Part-1-The-Haunting-of-Harrowstone

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313210-Discussion-of-Scotley-s-Pathfinder-game-(closed)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2012)

As you have no doubt noticed, the ENWorld Die Roller was lost. There is no time frame for getting it back, so we'll go back to the older way of doing dice rolls here--Invisible Castle. You'll need an account, which is free--Try it here


Testing (1d20+5=11)


----------



## Danger Ranger (Dec 10, 2012)

Got excited for a second. Thought you were recruiting.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah...back to IC. Reminds me of the good old days!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2012)

Berserker said:


> Got excited for a second. Thought you were recruiting.




Sorry, not for this game. The players of this one are all attendees of an informal gaming convention we do each year at a player's cabin. I am thinking of starting another open Pathfinder game given how little activity there seems to be in the games I'm in these days. If it does come together I'll be happy to drop you a line.


----------



## Danger Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I am thinking of starting another open Pathfinder game given how little activity there seems to be in the games I'm in these days. If it does come together I'll be happy to drop you a line.




I appreciate the consideration and look forward to it if everything works out.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Sorry, not for this game. The players of this one are all attendees of an informal gaming convention we do each year at a player's cabin. I am thinking of starting another open Pathfinder game given how little activity there seems to be in the games I'm in these days. If it does come together I'll be happy to drop you a line.




I'm hoping to be able to get back to more frequent posting starting with the new year.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2012)

Likewise. Does that mean all went well last week?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, we feel that all went well. At least from my perspective, and that of my attorney's. But apparently judges don't rule right away in bench trials. So we haven't received a ruling yet. Next week, most likely. But I am hopeful, and with the way things went during the trial I can't see anyway the judge can rule against me. But, anything can happen I suppose.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year, a day late!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2013)

Even though the dice are being unkind to you I'm really enjoying the way you are bringing life and uniqueness to the characters with your posts. Nice job all. Now if could bring our errant sorcerer back into the fold. Wish we could be doing this in person instead of digitally. How many months is it to LakeCon?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2013)

Sadly, too many.



Scotley said:


> Even though the dice are being unkind to you I'm really enjoying the way you are bringing life and uniqueness to the characters with your posts. Nice job all. Now if could bring our errant sorcerer back into the fold. Wish we could be doing this in person instead of digitally. How many months is it to LakeCon?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2013)

WAY too many


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2013)

And I'm coming this year, damn it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2013)

THAT'S what I like to hear!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2013)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2013)

And if I manage to get my legal fees back, which I should know on the 20th (though I guess collecting them will be a whole different battle), I'll be bringing the whiskey!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2013)

Hell Yeah!



Rhun said:


> And if I manage to get my legal fees back, which I should know on the 20th (though I guess collecting them will be a whole different battle), I'll be bringing the whiskey!




        *GM:*  I second what mleibrock said!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2013)

Rhun said:


> And if I manage to get my legal fees back, which I should know on the 20th (though I guess collecting them will be a whole different battle), I'll be bringing the whiskey!






mleibrock said:


> Hell Yeah!




And a second (third?) Hell Yeah! Anything we can do to help? 
        *GM:*  
I can edit your posts!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> And a second (third?) Hell Yeah! Anything we can do to help?




I second this--Will work for Whiskey!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2013)

Check out my shiny new 'I defended the walls Badge!'. I now have the ability to open and close game threads I've started and edit posts made by others in the game threads I've started. I may play around with this a bit.

Edit: Muuuuahhhahahahaha! It works. Check out posts #21 &#22 above.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay okay, I promise to use my new found powers only for good. At least once I get over the initial giddiness. If you post something stupid you later regret in one of my threads I can delete if for you if you ask nicely.


----------



## Lou (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey? Where's mine? Oh, yeah, Russ hasn't gotten to mine yet....


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2013)

He's got a tun of stuff to work through. He's done the 5 pound folks and some of the specialty items and now he's working through the big groups.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2013)

I will be traveling this weekend to compete in my other favorite game (Bridge) and I will not be posting until early next week. Sorry for the delay. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2013)

I hope you won! Wait, do you win in Bridge?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2013)

You do win at bridge. Or at least we did some winning. This was district level competition so all of Arkansas, Mississippi, Louisiana and most of Tennessee and part a Alabama. We made it to the flight b (essentially those who have played enough to be ranked at life master, but not the players who have achieved the very high ranking status) semi-final round before getting knock out so we tried for 3rd/4th. Not too shabby. We got a nice master point award. 

I am back but suffering from intermittent Internet outages so posting may be hit and miss for a bit. Their are supposedly techs out there working on the problem.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations, Scotty!!  Well played, Sir!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey gang, I'm going to Hot Springs for a couple days of family vacation. I won't be posting until Friday night or Saturday Morning. The game has been a little slow the last week or so. I hope to get things moving again this weekend.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2014)

Happy Gamemasters' day to my fellow GM's!


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks, and back at ya!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2014)

That's a real day?  I wonder why no one sent me a card.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> That's a real day?  I wonder why no one sent me a card.




March Fourth for GM's! Has been around about a dozen years, but for some reason Hallmark hasn't embraced it. Ironically, Gary Gygax passed away on GM's day. It is generally recognized with discounts from various companies in the game business.


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2014)

Dice Roller Check

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all. I don't expect to post much until the weekend. Hope you all have a great holiday. Rumor has it Santa is bringing me some nifty new gaming books. Assuming I don't slip off the nice list in the next few hours...


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Merry Christmas to all. I don't expect to post much until the weekend. Hope you all have a great holiday. Rumor has it Santa is bringing me some nifty new gaming books. Assuming I don't slip off the nice list in the next few hours...




Are ya getting D&D Next???  Are ya, are ya???  Huh!? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2014)

Leif said:


> Are ya getting D&D Next???  Are ya, are ya???  Huh!? Huh? Huh?




I did indeed get a couple of spiffy new D&D Next books!


----------



## Leif (Dec 30, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I did indeed get a couple of spiffy new D&D Next books!



Cool!  I have the monster manual in hard-copy and the players handbook in pdf.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2015)

Advancing to morning is great with me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2015)

Likewise


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm all for that too


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2015)

Zzzzzz


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, it looks as though my MSXML files have gotten somehow corrupted. Although diagnostics says they're OK, several programs I use (including, unfortunately, HeroLab) say that they're not and are not working correctly.

I've got a few more things to try to get them fixed, but if they don't pan out I'll be spending significant time making sure everything's backed up, then doing a clean install of Windows (and a lot of praying). SO, if I disappear from the boards for a day or two (I surely hope that's all it ends up taking) that's where I'll be.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry I have not been on the boards in a while. Next weekend is our youngest's pinewood derby and I have also been repainting our master bathroom's ceiling. We have a skylight in the bathroom which is really nice to have natural light in there but being in Chi-beria, it also develops a lot of condensation and ice and that runs down the ceiling to the wall when it thaws leaving water stains. It finally got to me so I have to paint. Coat one is now down - I'll do coat two next weekend. Here's a pic of the car - I wired in working lights that you can't see because I can't attach a video. The race is next Sat so I'll let you know how we did then.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice. I expect he'll do well. That's a fine looking vehicle. Good luck with the painting! We are redoing a bedroom that was a kids room into a guest room, so I'm going to be joining in the next couple weeks.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm glad I'm where I am and not where you are.  Painting is the pits.  Though doing the ceiling is the worst of the worst.  There are not many things I REALLY hate but painting rooms is one of them - it just really makes me anxious.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2015)

Back in in high school, I worked as a house painter, I guess for a little over two years.  I don't mind the interior jobs much.  Ceilings can suck, but you can get 'er done pretty quickly if you have a big enough roller.  I used about a 24-inch roller, so it's possible to do some serious damage with that sucker.  The hardest part is when you start you have to paint around the edges of the ceiling with a brush, to keep from smearing ceiling paint on the walls with your roller.  What really sucks is painting external siding with a brush.  But, I was able to knock out Scotley's little bitty (doll) house on Citiizen Street in Jonesboro with a brush in just a little over one day.

The difference was that on the first job I mentioned, I was working for my dad who was a painting contractor (now retired), so I had access to all of his equipment.  On the job for Scotley, I was flying solo, and I never bought a great deal of equipment.  Dad would have let me use his stuff, I'm sure, but I didn't think about that, and I kinda wanted to do it all on my own, anyway.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2015)

I didn't know you did that, Leif.  For me, that would have been one of those 'character building' jobs.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2015)

He did a damn fine job too. When he went to law school the world lost a quality house painter. That paint job held up for a dozen years or so until I sold the house.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> I didn't know you did that, Leif.  For me, that would have been one of those 'character building' jobs.



It was that, for sure!  When I first started helping Dad, he asked me what I wanted to do for a living one day.  I said, "I just figured I'd paint houses."  Dad looked like somebody had just shot his dog, and he let out a mournful wail, "Nooooo."  He told me he'd rather I do anything but that.



Scotley said:


> He did a damn fine job too. When he went to law school the world lost a quality house painter. That paint job held up for a dozen years or so until I sold the house.



Thank you very much, sir!  I knew I was on the right track with it when your dad came by to check on my progress once.  I was on about the third side of the house.  He walked up, coming around the back of the house to where I was, so I knew he had just been all around the house checking up on me.  When I saw him, he broke into a big grin and asked me how I was doing.  So I got the idea that he was pretty pleased with my work.

But, seriously, if I had realized at the time that I was that good at it, I probably would have looked for a painting job in Conway when we were there at Hendrix, and then I wouldn't have been just another poor, broke college student.  There was a building boom just starting in Conway at that time, so I probably could have made as much money as I wanted.  Instead, I went to law school, turned my back on my talent, and became another a**hole with a law degree.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh, Scotty, I almost forgot:  just ran into your mom at Sam's!  I hadn't seen her in awhile, so I wasn't totally sure it was her,  She had never seen my beard, and didn't recognize me with a ball cap on anyway.  She looked right at me and I saw no spark of recognition, so I just walked on by.  Then I said, you know what, I'm going to speak to her anyway!  And sure enough, it was Mrs. Barbara!  She said your dad was doing just fine, too, and said that I look like my daddy with my beard.  (Mine is better and longer than his, but I won't rub his face in it, and I sure wouldn't say that to someone paying me a compliment.)  My brain totally disengaged when I saw her, so I forgot to introduce her to Wanda and Ashlee, who were behind us at the snack bar dining area, eating those exquisite Sam's/Nathan's hot dogs!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2015)

Cool, I have got to get up to see her myself for her birthday. My dad has been struggling with recovery from a triple bypass. Poor guy could only chainsaw and split logs for 4 hours before he stated to get tired. Being only 75 he expects to do a full eight hour day of physical labor in sub-zero weather.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2015)

Shoot, I'd go up there and split wood for him again!  Especially if it could earn me a Mrs. Barbara breakfast afterwards!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2015)

Sick kid and a very stressful work week (month, really) are conspiring against me - I haven't made much progress on any of my gaming stuff. Playing as fast as I can!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a quick heads up. I am on track to become a grandfather next week. My daughter lives about 3 hours away, so when the expected bundle of joy arrives I may drop off the boards for a few days. I'll try to give a more timely notice when we get the word, but these things have a way of happening with little warning and I don't expect my wife is going to let me pause for a few posts before we hit the road.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok, I'm not going to reply to EVERY post you made about this, but congrats again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2015)

It seems like we're talking in circles here. Or maybe I'm confused. My understanding is that it's *hours* yet until dusk, so if we go to the square now it'll be for a picnic lunch and a day in the park while we wait for dark. Which is fine, but there's other stuff to be done. It's true that going back to the prison might not be our best bet right now, as it could leave us in poor condition to deal with whatever's leaving the writing on the statue when the time comes. But we could surely hit up the church, the bookstore and the town archives for some more information about the prison, the fire, the warden and his wife, and the prisoners being held when the fire happened.

All that might not need to be role-played out if we're worried about dragging things out, but we could certainly at least tell Scotley where we're headed and get some rolls in to find out what we find out. That way we could pass the day quickly but without wasting the time and jump forward to the part everyone's so eager to get to.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2015)

I couldn't have said it better myself Mowgs! Hit the books, hit the sack, hit the trail or picnic in the park, doesn't matter to me, but do something! There is an implied social contract in gaming and right now ya'll are defaulting on your part...


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2015)

Besharrn, as usual, does not feel that he can take a leadership role in deciding what shouyld be done, but he will gladly support any who wish to do so.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2015)

Leif said:


> Besharrn, as usual, does not feel that he can take a leadership role in deciding what shouyld be done, but he will gladly support any who wish to do so.




Yeah, with Besharrn as leader I think conflict with the locals would be inevitable. Assuming of course that he ever gets full and leaves Kendra's kitchen and or the local eateries.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Yeah, with Besharrn as leader I think conflict with the locals would be inevitable. Assuming of course that he ever gets full and leaves Kendra's kitchen and or the local eateries.




...which is in some doubt, isn't it?


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2015)

It's not possible for a ranger to use a scroll before he gains the ability to cast spells, is it?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2015)

Leif said:


> It's not possible for a ranger to use a scroll before he gains the ability to cast spells, is it?




I don't really know, but I highly doubt it. I will do a bit of looking.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2015)

The scrolls available for sale are all arcane and Rangers can only cast divine spells, so the question is largely moot. But for future reference I am going to rule that you have to make the caster level check that is required when you cast a spell that is too high level for you to cast at an additional -2 penalty. With failure comes a risk of a mishap.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2015)

Scotley said:


> The scrolls available for sale are all arcane and Rangers can only cast divine spells, so the question is largely moot. But for future reference I am going to rule that you have to make the caster level check that is required when you cast a spell that is too high level for you to cast at an additional -2 penalty. With failure comes a risk of a mishap.




That's very interesting:  I even stumped Scotley!  I almost dislocated my shoulder patting myself on the back!  Well, that's the result I expected, as far as my ranger goes in this game.  But I did want to draw attention to the larger question.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm going to be out of town until Tues so won't be posting.  Feel free to act for me if need be.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> I'm going to be out of town until Tues so won't be posting.  Feel free to act for me if need be.




Thanks for the heads up. Going someplace fun I hope!


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2015)

Wanted to post a quick note to apologize for my poor posting. I have been struggling with back pain again and sitting at the computer is the last think I want to do. We are headed on vacation next weekend for a week. Headed to Gatlinburg, TN to enjoy the Great Smoky Mountains! Work is going to be very busy this week trying to get everything done so I can take off a week. I am also working through therapy in the evenings for my back to try and stave off surgery. I'm not very hopeful but am willing to try anything at this point. Just finished my second round of steroid packs and am finally pain free again (at least for the moment).


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2015)

Feel batter, Mikey!


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks buddy.  I do at this point, I hate this getting old and having the body fail you stuff but I think a lot of us can relate.



Leif said:


> Feel batter, Mikey!


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2015)

Let's just hope that we all live long enough to have many and frequent aches and pains.   After all if you hurt it's a sure sign that yes, you are, indeed, alive.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> Thanks buddy.  I do at this point, I hate this getting old and having the body fail you stuff but I think a lot of us can relate.




I relate all too well. Feel better!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> Thanks buddy.  I do at this point, I hate this getting old and having the body fail you stuff but I think a lot of us can relate.




Creak, groan, Eh? What was that sonny? Old? Speak for yourself, why I'm as spry as most folks 10 years my senior...


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Creak, groan, Eh? What was that sonny? Old? Speak for yourself, why I'm as spry as most folks 10 years my senior...




Ummmm ... WAITJUSTADAMNMINUTE!


----------



## Lou (Jul 29, 2015)

*Lou's trip to J-town, coming soon to creepy little town near (some of) you*

It looks like my trip to J-town, or as the better half calls it, "that creepy little town,"  is a go. Favorite Daughter  and I will be attending the Texas-Oklahoma Kiwanis Convention in Texarkana from August 6-9. FD of course gets everything free for being Key Club royalty, while I have pay for myself.  We will drive up to J-town the afternoon of Sunday, August 9th. Who is available to join us at dinner that evening in J-town? We hope to arrive by 5pm. We will be staying at the local roach motel Sunday night and Monday night. We will leave for Houston early Tuesday afternoon. FD wants to visit her grandmother's grave , etc., while I need to track some money down.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey, we actually have decent hotels here now, even a Hilton Garden Inn.

Most of them are along  US63 between Caraway Rd. and Red Wolf Blvd. (Formerly Stadium Blvd.)  I never can remember the name of that street, the one where the old skating rink is, FedEx, Cracker Barrel, and a few other places.

That's it -- PHILLIPS DRIVE! (Thank you, internet.)  Anyway, there are numerous hotels along Phillips Drive between Caraway and Red Wolf.


----------



## Lou (Jul 29, 2015)

Leif said:


> Hey, we actually have decent hotels here now, even a Hilton Garden Inn.




I didn't pay for that in Texarkana, and I'm not paying for that in J-town. My SB o Tx membership gets me a cheap hotel at an even cheaper price, even in Arkansas.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2015)

Fine then, go to the Jami-Bee on Nettleton at Airport Road.  I'm sure you can find a wide array of hoes there.


----------



## Lou (Jul 29, 2015)

Leif said:


> Fine then, go to the Jami-Bee on Nettleton at Airport Road.  I'm sure you can find a wide array of hoes there.




I said roach motel not hoe motel.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2015)

Lou said:


> I said roach motel not hoe motel.




Picky, picky, picky!!  I'm not sure most Jonesboro hoteliers make such a fine distinction.  Maybe you'd better plan on sleeping in Memphis?  

I'd say you were welcome to sleep here, but I'm not sure that would work out any better for you.  New and unfamiliar people in the house is sure to excite Mikah, if she is here, and an excited Mikah usually stays awake all night.  We might arrange for the girls to be at their Dad's house.  We'd probably only have luck with that on Friday and Saturday night, however.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2015)

It think I should be able to make it. The wife will be working at the hospital that night, but I can bring Flynn with me assuming off-spring are welcome at this shindig.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2015)

Leif said:


> Ummmm ... WAITJUSTADAMNMINUTE!




Speaking of old, happy almost birthday dude!


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Lou (Aug 10, 2015)

So we are on for dinner tomorrow night at 6:30pm?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2015)

Umm, no.  If you could have made it on the weekend or even today, we could have done it. (Except that we weren't home this weekend, we were moving oldest daughter, Jessica, 22, to Urbana-Champaign, IL for graduate school in art.)  Tomorrow, the girls (Ashlee, 16, and Mikah, 12) will be back.  That's an unnecessary complication in many, many ways.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2015)

Leif said:


> Umm, no.  If you could have made it on the weekend or even today, we could have done it. (Except that we weren't home this weekend, we were moving oldest daughter, Jessica, 22, to Urbana-Champaign, IL for graduate school in art.)  Tomorrow, the girls (Ashlee, 16, and Mikah, 12) will be back.  That's an unnecessary complication in many, many ways.




I think it is today now...


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, today.  Sorry.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2015)

Leif said:


> Yeah, today.  Sorry.




Does that mean you'll be joining us for dinner? Hope so!


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2015)

I was there, in typical "speedy" fashion.  In my defense, I was ready to go on time, early even, but I started a job application process for Kay Jewelers and it took about an hour.  I thought/hoped their estimate was overly laerge.  Just now, I completed an online application to be a cashier at Home Depot.  Sheesh!  You would have thought I was applying to borrow the crown jewels or something.


----------



## Lou (Aug 12, 2015)

Leif said:


> I was there, in typical "speedy" fashion.  In my defense, I was ready to go on time, early even, but I started a job application process for Kay Jewelers and it took about an hour.  I thought/hoped their estimate was overly laerge.  Just now, I completed an online application to be a cashier at Home Depot.  Sheesh!  You would have thought I was applying to borrow the crown jewels or something.




It was good to see Leif and Scotley over dinner. Hopefully it won't be quite as many years before the next in-person visit.


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2015)

Let's hope so, Bro!  You know?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2016)

So, time for a roll call? Mike L has dropped out and Todd long since. Matt just checked in, but who else is willing to continue?


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2016)

Ready and Willing!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm still hangin' in as well!


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2016)

Just double confirming that I'm still in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2016)

Is there a need for another player?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2016)

Well we are down a couple...


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2016)

If you don't let him play, Scotley, we'll never hear the end of his whining.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2016)

Leif said:


> If you don't let him play, Scotley, we'll never hear the end of his whining.




bite me leif!


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> bite me leif!




Hey, Di**weed, I was speaking up in favor of you joining the game!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2016)

dill weed? why would you call me dill weed?


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2016)

Because you're so spicy


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2016)

ha ha ha!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2016)

I've always found dill to be more bitter and tart than spicy...


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah, well, I was trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2016)

Excellent for making a dill sauce, though.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2016)

Ooops, sorry, wrong game.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2016)

Leif said:


> Ooops, sorry, wrong game.




Yeah, there's a lot of that going around. I put this post in the wrong thread just a bit ago. It should have been here:

The character creation guidelines can be found in the second post of the RG. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313890-Scotley-s-Carrion-Crown-RG

The active characters are Leif's Half-Orc ranger, Mowgli's Half-Elf Bard archeologist, Lou's Half-Elf Magus and Rhun's Human Cleric. We lost J. Alexander's Ifrit sorcerer and M. Liebrock's Halfling Oracle. Mowgli's bard can do most of the required rogueish bits and healing's pretty well covered with cleric and bard. I believe I was limiting to core races, but a bit more flexible on classes. One of the new Occult classes might be useful in this adventure.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2016)

Scotley said:


> The active characters are Leif's Half-Orc ranger, Mowgli's Half-Elf Bard archeologist, Lou's Half-Elf Magus and Rhun's Human Cleric. We lost J. Alexander's Ifrit sorcerer and M. Liebrock's Halfling Oracle. Mowgli's bard can do most of the required rogueish bits and healing's pretty well covered with cleric and bard. I believe I was limiting to core races, but a bit more flexible on classes. One of the new Occult classes might be useful in this adventure.




I'm not familiar with the Magus class... is that a type of arcane caster?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2016)

Scotley said:


> I've always found dill to be more bitter and tart than spicy...




Did you just call me a tart????



Leif said:


> Yeah, well, I was trying to be diplomatic.




Good lawyers tend to be like that!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2016)

A magus is a fighter mage combo



Rhun said:


> I'm not familiar with the Magus class... is that a type of arcane caster?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2016)

Rhun said:


> I'm not familiar with the Magus class... is that a type of arcane caster?




Yep, partial caster. 

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/base-classes/magus


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2016)

*Work In Progress*



Scotley said:


> The character creation guidelines can be found in the second post of the RG. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313890-Scotley-s-Carrion-Crown-RG
> 
> The active characters are Leif's Half-Orc ranger, Mowgli's Half-Elf Bard archeologist, Lou's Half-Elf Magus and Rhun's Human Cleric. We lost J. Alexander's Ifrit sorcerer and M. Liebrock's Halfling Oracle. Mowgli's bard can do most of the required rogueish bits and healing's pretty well covered with cleric and bard. I believe I was limiting to core races, but a bit more flexible on classes. One of the new Occult classes might be useful in this adventure.




hmmmm Wizard, level 3, Elvin, transmuter . . . . . . thinking here . . . . .



```
Name:
Elf Wizard - transmutationist 3 [opposition :  Necromancy and Illusion]
Alignment
Languages
Senses: Low light [x2 of humans] [race]

ABILITIES
STR  12  1 pts +1 ***
DEX  16  5 pts +3  +2 race
CON  10  2 pts +0  -2 race
INT  17  7 pts +3  +2 race
WIS  14  5 pts +2
CHA  12  2 pts +1
*** transmutaionsist enhancement: +1 to Str]

Hit points 3d6
Initiative  +3
AC
Touch
Flatfoot
BAB  +1 CMB +1  CMD 14  Rng touch +4  Concentration +6
*castor lvl chk to overcome magic resistance: +2 [race]
*+2 concentration to cast defensively [race]

[U]Save  base  abil  misc  total  notes[/U]
Fort  +1    +0    ---    +1
Ref   +1    +3    ---    +4
Will  +3    +2    ---    +5
*Immune: sleep; +2 vs ench school [race]

Defense
[U]Armor  base  magic  ACP  spell  wt  type  notes[/U]

Combat
[U]Weapon  Att  Dam  crit  wt  type  notes[/U]

Race/Class
Elvin traits ([URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/core-races/elf"] [COLOR=black]see here[/COLOR][/URL])
Exception:
lose elvin weapons for arcane focus

Wizard traits ([url=http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/wizard][color=black] see here [/color][/url])
Spells, Cantrips, Bonus feats,
Bonded object: 

Age: 140; Height: 6' 1" [185 cm]; Weight: 137 lbs [62 Kg]

Traits


Feats
[wz 1] Scribe scroll [bonus]

Possibles: 
Arcane discovery[Knowledge is power, fast study, multimorph (5th)]; 
meta magic[silent spell, still spell];
general [spell focus, breadth of exp, mage of the wild];
combat []

Skills
[[2(CLASS)+3(int)]*3]= 15 skill points

[U][B]Skills                 Rank  CS   Ability  ACP  Misc Total[/B][/U]
[B]Acrobatics               0     -     2       0     --   +3  
Appraise                 0     0     1       0     --   +1  
Bluff                    0     -     1       0     --   +1  
Climb                   0     4     3       0     --   +12  
Craft* ( )               0     3     1       0     --   +1  
Diplomacy                0     -     1       0     --   +1  
Disable Device           0    --    --      --    --   +-  
Disguise                 0     -     1       0     --   +1  
Escape Artist            0     -     2       0     --   +2  
Fly                      0     -     2       0     --   +0  
Handle Animal           0     3     1       0     1    +14  +1 trait
Heal                     0     -     0       0          +0  
Intimidate              0     3     1       0     --   +1 
Knowledge (Arcana)       0    --    --      --    --   +-   
Knowledge (Dngnrng)     0     3     1       0     --   +8  
Knowledge (Engnrng)     0     3     1       0     --   +9 
Knowledge (Geography)    0    --    --      --    --   +-    
Knowledge (History)      0    --    --      --    --   +-    
Knowledge (Local)        0   --    --      --    --   +-    
Knowledge (Nature)       0    --    --      --    --   +-    
Knowledge (Nobility)     0    --    --      --    --   +-   
Knowledge (Planes)       0    --    --      --    --   +-    
Knowledge (Religion)     0    --    --      --    --   +-   
Linguistics              0    --    --      --    --   +-    
Perception               0     0     0       0     +2   +  [race]  
Perform     (       )    0     -     1       0     --   +1  
Profession  (       )   0    --    --      --    --   +-   
Ride                    0     3     2       0     1   +15  +1 trait
Sense Motive             0     -     0       0     --   +0  
Sleight of Hand          0    --    --      --    --   +-    
Spellcraft               0    --    --      --    --   +  [+2 to id magic props [race]]    
Stealth                  0     0     2       0     --   +2  
Survival                0     3     0       0     --   +6  
Swim*[/B]                    0     3     4       0     --   +8  
[B]Use Magic Device[/B]         0    --    --      --    --   +-  

Spells


Equipment
```


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2016)

Since 3.X has such goofball multi-classsing, where you can't actually operate and gain XP in more than one class at a time, whole new worlds have opened up to create single classes that mimic all the old multi-classes.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2016)

Sounds like a decent choice.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2016)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], are we using arcane discoveries? they are feats exclusive for wizards:

A wizard can learn an arcane discovery in place of a regular feat or wizard bonus feat.

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/wizard/arcane-discoveries


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], are we using arcane discoveries? they are feats exclusive for wizards:
> 
> A wizard can learn an arcane discovery in place of a regular feat or wizard bonus feat.
> 
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/wizard/arcane-discoveries




Sure, go for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2016)

An Elf named Bob? Howard Phillip Hastur?


```
[B]Name:[/B]
Elf Wizard - transmutationist 3 [opposition :  Necromancy and Illusion]
[B]Alignment[/B]
[B]Languages[/B]
[B]Senses[/B]: Low light [x2 of humans] [race], pereption +

[B]ABILITIES[/B]
[B]STR[/B]  12  +1  ***
[B]DEX[/B]  16  +3  +2 race
[B]CON[/B]  10  +0  -2 race
[B]INT[/B]  17  +3  +2 race
[B]WIS[/B]  14  +2
[B]CHA[/B]  12  +1
*** [[U]transmutaionsist enhancement[/U]: +1 to Str] "Impetus bestiarum"

[B]Hit points[/B] 3d6 6+4+4 = 14
[B]Initiative[/B]  +5
AC
Touch
Flatfoot
[B]BAB[/B]  +1 [B]CMB[/B] +1  [B]CMD[/B] 14  [B]Rng touch[/B] +4 
[B]Concentration[/B] +12   3 [lvl]+3[int]+4[feat]+2[trait]= 12
[B]Castor level check[/B]: +8

[B]*[/B]castor lvl chk to overcome magic resistance: +2 [race]
[FONT=impact][B]*[/B][/FONT]+2 concentration to cast defensively [race]

[B][U]Save  base  abil  misc  total  notes[/U][/B]
[B]Fort  [/B] +1    +0    ---   +1
[B]Ref[/B]    +1    +3    ---   +4
[B]Will  [/B] +3    +2    ---   +5
*Immune: sleep; +2 vs ench school [race]

[B]Defense[/B]
[U]Armor  base  magic  ACP  spell  wt  type  notes[/U]

[B]Combat[/B]
[B][U]Weapon    Att  Dam    crit     wt   type  notes[/U][/B]
1/4 staff +2  1d6+1    x2      4 lb  B
Dagger    +2  1d4+1 19-20/x2   1 lb  P/S
Dagger 
   thrown +4  1d4+1 19-20/x2   1 lb  P/S
Club      +2  1d6+1    x2      4 lb  B
Club 
   Thrown +4  1d6+1    x2      4 lb  B

[I][B]Special attack: Telekinetic fist[/B][/I]
Ranged Touch Attack +4; Damage: 1d4+1; Range 30 feet; Type blunt
uses/day  7 = 3 [base]+ 3 [int] +1 [1/2 level - fav class]
[I][U][B]Race/Class[/B][/U][/I]
[B]Elvin traits[/B] ([URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/core-races/elf"] [COLOR=black]see here[/COLOR][/URL])
Exception:
lose elvin weapons for arcane focus

[B]Wizard traits[/B] ([URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/wizard"][COLOR=black] see here [/COLOR][/URL])
Spells, Cantrips, Bonus feats,
Bonded object: pendant with a depiction of the all-tree
Favored class bonus: +1/2 uses of school power [3+3[int]+1/2 [fav class]] = 7/day

[B]Age[/B]: 140; [B]Height[/B]: 6' 1" [185 cm]; [B]Weight[/B]: 137 lbs [62 Kg]

[B]Traits[/B]
[URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/combat-traits/reactionary"][COLOR=black] Reactionary [combat] [/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/regional-traits/arcane-graduate-regional"][COLOR=black] Arcane Graduate [regional] [/COLOR][/URL]

[B]Feats[/B]
[wz 1] [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/item-creation-feats/scribe-scroll-item-creation---final"][COLOR=black] Scribe scroll [bonus] [/COLOR][/URL]
[CL 3] [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/item-creation-feats/brew-potion-item-creation---final"][COLOR=black] Brew Potion [/COLOR][/URL]
[CL 3] [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/general-feats/combat-casting---final"][COLOR=bloack] [COLOR=black]Combat Casting [Gen] [/COLOR][/COLOR][/URL]
--------
[CL 5] [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/wizard/arcane-discoveries/arcane-discoveries-paizo/fast-study"][COLOR=black] Fast Study [Arcane Disc] [/COLOR][/URL]
[WZ 5]  craft wondrous item
Possibles: 
Arcane discovery[Knowledge is power, multimorph (5th)]; 
meta magic[silent spell, still spell];
general [spell focus, breadth of exp, mage of the wild];
combat [blank/prcise shot]

[B]Skills[/B]
[[2(CLASS)+3(int)]*3]= 15 skill points

[U][B]Skills           Rank  CS Abil  ACP  Misc Total[/B][/U]
[B]Acrobatics        0    --   3    0    --   + 3  
Appraise *        2    3    3    --    --   + 8  
Bluff             0    --   1    --    --   + 1  
Climb             0    --   1    0    --   +  1
Craft* (Alcm) *   1    3    3    --    --   + 7  
Diplomacy         0    --   1    --    --   + 1 
Disable Device    0    --   3    --    --   + X  
Disguise          0    --   1    --    --   + 1  
Escape Artist     0    --   3    0    --   + 3  
Fly *             0    3    3    0    --   + X  
Handle Animal     0    --   1    0    --    +  1
Heal              0    --   2    0         + 2  
Intimidate        0    --   1    0    --   + 1 
Knowledge:  *
     (Arcana)     1    3    3    --    --   + 7   
     (Dngnrng)    1    3    3    --    --   + 7  
     (Engnrng)    1    3    3    --    --   + 7 
     (Geography)  1    3    3    --    --   + 7    
     (History)    0    3    3    --    --   + 3    
     (Local)      1    3    3    --    --   + 7    
     (Nature)     1    3    3    --    --   + 7    
     (Nobility)   1    3    3    --    --   + 7   
     (Planes)     1    3    3    --    --   + 7    
     (Religion)   0    3    3    --    --   + 3   
Linguistics *     0    3    3    --    --   + 3    
Perception        1    --   2    --    2    + 5  [race]  
Perform           0    --   1    --    --   + 1  
Profession *      0    3    2    --    --   + 2   
Ride              0    --   3    0    1    --  +1 
Sense Motive      0    --   2    --    --   + 2  
Sleight of Hand   0    --   3    --    --   + X  
Spellcraft *      2    3    3    --    --    + 8 [id mag props [race]]    
Stealth           0    --   3    0    --   + 3  
Survival          0    --   2    --    --   + 2  
Swim*             1    3    1    0    --   + 5  
Use Mag Dev       0    --   1    --    --   +- 1 [/B]

Spells


[U]Equipment           3000.0 gp[/U]
quater staff         0.0 gp     4 lb
club                 0.0 gp     3 lb
Dagger x 2           4.0 gp     2.0 lb
haversack         2000.0 gp     5 lb
spell book 1         --- gp     3 lb xx/100 pgs used
spell book 2
   traveling          20.0 gp     1 lb xx/ 100 pgs used
ink                  8.0 gp     -- lb
ink pen              0.1 gp     -- lb
parchment x 10       2.0 gp     -- lb
scroll case x 2        2.0 gp     1 lb
travel clothes       --- gp     -- lb
Bedroll              0.1 gp     5 lb
Blanket              0.5 gp     3 lb
silk rope           10.0 gp     5 lb
Sunrod x 5          10.0 gp     5 lb
Rations x 10         5.0 gp     10 lb
*Ginger extract x 10 5.0 gp     -- lb x mute vs SR
*Magnesium x 5      5 .0 gp     -- lb x mute + duration
powder, normal x 20  0.2 gp     5.0 lb
Bandoliers x 2       1.0 gp     -- lb
Pouch, 
   spell componant   5.0 gp     2 lb
flint and steel      1.0 gp     -- lb
lab, alchemical, 
   portable         75.0 gp     20 lb
[U]kit, climber's      80.0 gp     5 lb[/U]
Totals         2233 .9 gp

* - power componant

spell book 1

0 level


1st level


2nd level
```
[sblock=choices]
0-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells (Cantrips)
*Secondary
Acid Splash: *Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
*Arcane Mark: *Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible).
*Caltrops:* Creates caltrops in 5-ft.-by-5-ft. square, + 5-ft. square/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5).*
Dancing Lights: *Creates torches or other lights.
*Daze: *Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action.

*Detect Poison: *Detects poison in one creature or small object.

*Detect Magic: *Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.

*Electric Jolt:* Ranged touch attack deals 1d3 electricity damage.

*Flare: *Dazzles one creature (–1 on attack rolls).
*Light: *Object shines like a torch.
*Prestidigitation: *Performs minor tricks.

*Ray of Frost: *Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.  

*Read Magic: *Read scrolls and spellbooks.
*Resistance: *Subject gains +1 on saving throws.*
Sonic Snap:* Subject takes 1 point of sonic damage and is deafened 1 round.

*
Primary
Transmutation
Amanuensis*: Copy nonmagical text. *Launch Bolt:* Launches a crossbow bolt up to 80 ft.

*Launch Item:* Hurls Fine item up to Medium range.
*Mage Hand: *5-pound telekinesis.
*Mending: *Makes minor repairs on an object.
*Message: *Whispered conversation at distance.
*Open/Close: *Opens or closes small or light things
*Repair Minor Damage*: Repairs 1 point of damage to any construct
*Stick*: Glues an object weighing 5 pounds or less to another object.

First Level spells


*Alarm: *Wards an area for 2 hours/level.

*Appraising Touch*: Gain +10 bonus on Appraise checks

*Arrow Mind*: You threaten nearby squares with your bow and fire without provoking attacks of opportunity.
*Benign Transposition*: Two willing subjects switch places
*Blades of Fire*: Your melee weapons deal +1d8 fire damage for 1 round.

*Buzzing Bee*: Bee gives subject –10 penalty on Move Silently and hinders Concentration checks*
Charm Person: *Makes one person your friend.
*Comprehend Languages: *You understand all spoken and written languages.

*Corrosive Grasp*: 1 touch/level deals 1d8 acid damage

*Critical Strike*: For 1 round you gain +1d6 damage, doubled threat range, and +4 on attack rolls to confirm critical threats
*Deep Breath*: Your lungs are filled with air.

*Detect Secret Doors: *Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft.

*Detect Undead: *Reveals undead within 60 ft.
*Dispel Ward*: As _dispel magic_, but affects only wards.
*Distract*: Subjects take –4 on Concentration, Listen, Search, and Spot.

*Distract Assailant*: One creature is flat-footed for 1 round.

*Ectoplasmic Armor*: Gain armor bonus against incorporeal touch attacks
*Endure Elements: *Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Golem Strike*: You can sneak attack constructs for 1 round.*
*Guided Shot: You ignore distance, cover, concealment penalties with ranged attacks for 1 round
Grease: *Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery.

*Hail of Stone**M*: Stones deal 1d4 points of damage/level to creatures in the area (max 5d4).

*Hold Portal: *Holds door shut.*
Hypnotism: *Fascinates 2d4 HD of creatures.

*Identify: *Determines properties of magic item.

*Incite*: Subjects can’t ready actions or delay.  

*Inhibit*: Subject delays until next round.

*Insightful Feint*: Gain +10 on your next Bluff check to feint in combat.
*Instant Locksmith*: Make Disable Device or Open Lock check at +2 as free action.
*Instant Search*: Make Search check at +2 as free action.

*Ironguts*: Subject gains +5 bonus on saving throws against poison.
*Mage Armor: *Gives subject +4 armor bonus.

*Master’s Touch*: You gain proficiency in a weapon or shield touched for 1 minute/level
*Mount: *Summons riding horse for 2 hours/level.
*Nightshield*: You gain resistance bonus on saves, and spell absorbs _magic missile _damage.

*Obscuring Mist: *Fog surrounds you.

*Orb of Acid, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 acid damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Orb of Cold, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 cold damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Orb of Electricity, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 electricity dam +1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Orb of Fire, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 fire damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Orb of Sound, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d6 sonic damage + 1d6/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d6).
*Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: *+2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
*Resist Planar Alignment*: Subject can resist penalties for being of an opposed alignment on an aligned Outer Plane.
*Shield: *Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks _magic missiles._

*Shock and Awe*: Flat-footed creatures get –10 on initiative.

*Sleep: *Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
*Sniper’s Shot*: No range limit on next ranged sneak attack.*
Spontaneous Search*: Instantly Search area as if having taken 10.

*Summon Monster I: *Calls extraplanar creature to fight   *Summon Undead I*: Summons undead to fight for you.
*Targeting Ray*: You and allies are +1 to hit/3 levels against subject.

*True Strike: *+20 on your next attack roll.
*Unseen Servant: *Invisible force obeys your commands.
*Wall of Smoke*: Wall of black smoke obscures vision and nauseates those who pass through.









Evocation *Blood Wind*: Subject uses natural weapons at range.
*Burning Hands: *1d4/level fire damage (max 5d4).
*Guiding Light*: +2 on ranged attacks against creatures in illuminated area.
*Floating Disk: *Creates 3-ft.-diameter horizontal disk that holds 100 lb./level.
*Ice Dagger*: Grenade like weapon deals subject 1d4/level cold damage, plus area damage
*Light of Lunia*: You radiate silvery light, which you can expend as 2 bolts that deal 1d6 damage
*Luminous Gaze*: Your eyes emit light, dazzle creatures
*Magic Missile: *1d4 +1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
*Persistent Blade*: Blade of force attacks subject, automatically flanks.
*Ray of Flame*: Ray deals 1d6/2 levels fire damage, ignites subject
*Shocking Grasp: *Touch delivers 1d6/level electricity dam (max 5d6).
*Sonic Blast*: Subject takes 1d4/2 levels sonic damage plus deafness.
*Thunderhead:* Small lightning bolts deal 1 damage/round

[h=2]Transmutation[/h] *Accelerated Movement*: Balance, Climb, or Move Silently at norm speed with no penalty on skill check

*Animate Rope**S**: *Makes a rope move at your command.
*Babau Slime*: Secrete a body-covering acid that damages attacking foes
*Breath Flare*: Your breath weapon dazzles subjects.
*Cheat:* Caster re-rolls when determining the success of a game of chance.
*Cutting Hand*: Your hand gains a +2 enhancement bonus and deals 1d6 damage
*Ebon Eyes*: Subject can see through magical darkness
*Enlarge Person: *Humanoid creature doubles in size.
*Erase: *Mundane or magical writing vanishes.
*Expeditious Retreat: *Your speed increases by 30 ft.
*Expeditious Retreat, Swift*: Your speed increases by 30 ft. for 1 round
*Feather Fall: *Objects or creatures fall slowly.
*Fist of Stone*: Gain +6 Str and natural slam attack.
*Horrible Taste*: Touched creature or object nauseates biting or swallowing foes
*Jump: *Subject gets bonus on Acrobatics checks.
*Low-Light Vision*: See twice as far as a human in poor illumination.
*Mage Hand, Greater*: As _mage hand, _but medium range and up to 40 lb
*Magic Weapon: *Weapon gains +1 bonus.
*Nerveskitter*: Subject gains +5 bonus on initiative checks.
*Portal Beacon*: You grant others knowledge of a magic portal’s location.
*Raging Flame*: Fires burn twice as hot, half as long.
*Ray of Clumsiness*: Victim takes 1d6 Dexterity penalty +1/2 levels
*Reduce Person: *Humanoid creature halves in size.
*Remove Scent*: Hides touched creature’s scent.
*Repair Light Damage*: Repairs 1d8 dam +1/lv (max +5) to any construct.
*Scatter spray*: Group of small objects flies apart in a burst.
*Shield bearer*: Shield floats near subject to offer protection.
*Slide:* Move subject 5 feet.
*Slow Burn*: Fires burn twice as long.
*Spell Flower*: Hold the charge on one touch spell / forelimb.
*Weapon Shift*: Touched weapon changes form.
*Wings of the Sea*: +30 ft. to subject’s swim speed




*2nd-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells*


 [h=2]Abjuration[/h] *Aiming at the Target*: +10 bonus on Concentration checks for previously cast spell.
*Alarm, Greater**F*: As _alarm_, & it works on coexistent planes
*Arcane Lock**M**: *Magically locks a portal or chest.
*Dagger spell Stance*: Gain +2 insight bonus on att rolls and dam rolls if you make a full att, SR 5+ caster level if you fight defensively, DR 5/magic if you use the total defense action.
*Dissonant Chant*: Concentration checks more difficult within area of spell.
*Distracting Ray*: Ray forces spellcaster to make Concentration check.
*Earth Lock**M*: Constricts tunnel, preventing access.
*Ectoplasmic Feedback*: Incorporeal attackers take 1d6 damage + 1/level
*Obscure Object: *Masks object against scrying.
*Portal Alarm*: You are alerted when a creature passes through a warded portal
*Protection from Arrows: *Subject immune to most ranged atts.
*Resist Energy: *Ignores first 10 (or more) points of  amage/attack from specified energy type.
*Scintillating Scales*: Your natural armor bonus turns into a deflection bonus


 [h=2]Conjuration[/h] *Acid Arrow: *Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
*Baleful Transposition*: Two subjects switch places.
*Cloud of Bewilderment*: Generates a nauseating 10-ft. cube.
*Create Magic Tattoo**M*: Subject receives a magic tattoo with various effects
*Fog Cloud: *Fog obscures vision.
*Glitterdust: *Blinds creatures, outlines invisible creatures.
*Ice Knife*: Magical shard of ice deals 2d8 cold damage plus 2 Dex damage, or deals 1d8 cold damage in 10-ft.-radius burst.
*Inky Cloud*: Obscures sight underwater beyond 5 ft.
*Malevolent Miasma*: Cloud of fog deals 1d4 nonlethal damage/level
*Summon Monster II: *Calls extra-planar creature to fight for you.
*Summon Swarm: *Summons swarm of bats, rats, or spiders.
*Summon Undead II*: Summons undead to fight for you
*Web: *Fills 20-ft.-radius spread with sticky spiderwebs.


 [h=2]Divination[/h] *Balancing Lore call*: You gain a +4 bonus on Balance checks and can balance on difficult surfaces if you have 5 or more ranks in Balance.
*Chain of Eyes*: See through other creatures’ eyes
*Detect Thoughts: *Allows “listening” to surface thoughts.
*Discern Shapechanger**M*: Penetrates disguises and identifies shapechanging creatures
*Locate Object: *Senses direction toward object (specific or type).
*Marked Object*: You gain bonus to track a specific being
*See Invisibility: *Reveals invisible creatures or objects.


 [h=2]Enchantment[/h] *Daze Monster: *Living creature of 6 HD or less loses next action.
*Entice Gift*: Subject gives caster what it’s holding
*Hideous Laughter: *Subject loses actions for 1 round/level.
*Mechanus Mind*: Reformat subject’s mind to be coldly calculating.
*Mindless Rage*: Subject compelled to attack you physically for 1 round/level.
*Ray of Stupidity*: Victim takes 1d4+1 Intelligence damage.
*Rebuke*: Subject is dazed 1 round, then shaken.
*Sting Ray*: Subject of ray can take only standard or move action, has –2 AC, and must make Concentration checks to cast spells
*Touch of Idiocy: *Subject takes 1d6 points of Int, Wis, and Cha damage.


 [h=2]Evocation[/h] *Battering Ram*: Deals 1d6 damage plus bull rush.
*Blast of Force*: Attack deals 1d6 damage/2 levels (max 5d6).
*Burning Sword*: Weapon gains flaming burst special ability.
*Combust*: Subject takes 1d8/lv fire damage & might catch fire
*Continual Flame**M**: *Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
*Darkness: *20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.
*Electric Loop*: Deals 1d6/2 levels electricity damage plus stunning to a single creature.
*Ethereal Chamber*: You entrap an ethereal subject in a chamber of force.
*Fire burst*: Creatures within 10 feet take 1d8/lv fire dam
*Flame Dagger*: Beam of fire deals 1d4 damage +1/level
*Flaming Sphere: *Creates rolling ball of fire, 3d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.
*Force Ladder**F*: Creates an immobile ladder of force.
*Frost Breath*: Icy breath deals 1d4 damage/2 levels
*Gust of Wind**S**: *Blows away or knocks down smaller creatures.
*Light of Mercuria*: You radiate golden light, which you can expend as 2 bolts that deal 1d6 damage, 2d6 against undead and evil outsiders.
*Rainbow Beam**F*: Ray dazzles and deals 1d12 damage/3 levels of random type.
*Ray of Ice*: Ray deals 1d6 cold damage/2 levels.

*Scorch*: Jet of flame deals 1d8/2 levels (max 5d8)
*Scorching Ray: *Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (max 3).
*Shatter: *Sonic vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures.
*Slapping Hand*: Hand makes creature provoke attacks of opportunity.
*Snowball Swarm*: Snowballs deal 2d6 points of cold damage in 10-ft. burst.
*Veil of Shadow*: Darkness grants you concealment
[h=2]Transmutation[/h] *Alter Self: *Assume form of a similar creature.
*Augment Familiar*: Your familiar becomes more powerful
*Balor Nimbus*: Your flaming body damages foes in grapple
*Bear’s Endurance: *Subject gains +4 to Con for 1 min./level
*Belker Claws*: Touch attack deals 2d12 damage and lingers +1 round/3 levels
*Body of the Sun*: Your body emanates fire, dealing 1d4 fire damage/2 levels
*Bristle*: Armor spikes attack with wearer
*Bull’s Strength: *Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
*Cat’s Grace: *Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
*Darkvision: *See 60 ft. in total darkness.
*Eagle’s Splendor: *Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.
*Earth bind*: Subject creature can’t fly
*Earthen Grasp*: Arm made of earth and soil grapples foes
*Extend Tentacles*: +5 ft. to reach of tentacle attack
*Fearsome Grapple*: You grow tentacles that help you grapple
*Fins to Feet*: Transforms tails and fins into legs and feet
*Fly, Swift*: Gain fly speed of 60 ft. for 1 round
*Fox’s Cunning: *Subject gains +4 to Int for 1 min./level.
*Fuse Arms*: Multiple arms/tentacles become one pair of stronger limbs
*Ghost Touch Armor*: Armor works normally against incorporeal attacks
*Heroics*: Fighter gains one fighter bonus feat
*Hurl*: Thrown weapon returns to thrower
*Infernal Wound*: Weapon deals persistent, bleeding wounds
*Iron thunder Horn*: Intense vibrations trip those in area
*Knock: *Opens locked or magically sealed door.
*Levitate: *Subject moves up and down at your direction.

*Lively Step*: You and allies gain +10 increase to speed
*Mountain Stance*: Subject becomes hard to move
*Owl’s Wisdom: *Subject gains +4 to Wis for 1 min./level.
*Pyrotechnics: *Turns fire into blinding light or choking smoke.
*Quick Potion*: Creates a potion that must be used within 1 hour/level
*Razor fangs:* Your bite or claw attack threatens a critical hit on a 19 or 20
*Repair Moderate Damage*: Repairs 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10) to any construct
*Rope Trick: *As many as eight creatures hide in extra- dimensional space.
*Scale Weakening*: Subject’s natural armor weakens
*Slide, Greater*: Move subject 20 feet
*Snake’s Swiftness*: Subject immediately makes one attack
*Sonic Weapon*: Weapon touched deals +1d6 sonic damage with each hit
*Speak to Allies*: Subjects can converse at distance without moving lips
*Spider Climb: *Grants ability to walk on walls and ceilings.
*Stone Bones*: Corporeal undead gains +3 natural armor bonus
*Surefooted Stride*: You can move over rubble as easily as you can over open ground
*Swim*: Subject gains swim speed, +8 bonus on Swim checks
*Whirling Blade*: Hurled slashing weapon magically attacks all foes in 60-ft. line
*Whispering Wind: *Sends a short message 1 mile/level.
*Wings of Air*: Subject’s flight maneuverability improves by one step
*Wraithstrike*: Your melee attacks strike as touch attacks for 1 round

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2016)

One question --  Huh?? Alchemical Affinity mentions "alchemical spell lists" and them critters don't exist.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2016)

Leif said:


> One question --  Huh?? Alchemical Affinity mentions "alchemical spell lists" and them critters don't exist.



where do you see that?


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2016)

Right here:

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor.../arcane-discoveries-paizo/alchemical-affinity

The first sentence after the sub-heading "Benefit:".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2016)

look here for  a list:

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/spell-lists-and-domains/formulae-lists---alchemist


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> An Elf named Bob?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Short for Bobruniel maybe? Looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2016)

haven't come up with a good name yet. 

And thanks for the answer on arcane discoveries


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2016)

You know, I could name him Howard Phillip Hastur . . . . .


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2016)

Or you could just call him Shub-Niggarath.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2016)

Leif said:


> Or you could just call him Shub-Niggarath.



 hey! . . . . . .


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2016)

What's-a-matter?  Are you afraid he's too homely to carry that name? heh


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2016)

No no no! I was saying a Hey, as in what a good idea!


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2016)

Ok, ok.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2016)

I always preferred Gol-goroth, the Forgotten Old One, myself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2016)

Rhun said:


> I always preferred Gol-goroth, the Forgotten Old One, myself.



Uh, I guess I forgot about him.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2016)

naturally


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2016)

By way of keeping folks up to date on my posting status - my posting woes continue...

My computer was fritzed Friday and I was unable to access my records (characters, adventures, etc) to post all weekend. Working now, of course, so I'll try to get back up this evening.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2016)

Mowgli said:


> By way of keeping folks up to date on my posting status - my posting woes continue...
> 
> My computer was fritzed Friday and I was unable to access my records (characters, adventures, etc) to post all weekend. Working now, of course, so I'll try to get back up this evening.





I spilled coffee in my computer about two months ago and fried it. Had to buy a new one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry about the slow response on finish the character. My fingers and hands have been swollen and twitchy making very hard to type.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2016)

You need a voice to text program!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2016)

so does megamania!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry about the slow response on finish the character. My fingers and hands have been swollen and twitchy making very hard to type.




I know you will come up with something good, so I am willing to wait. The others players though, well who knows...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, for what it is worth, I just walked about 200 yards for a round trip to the post box, and my already swollen and cracked feet are hurting so bad, I took a pain pill. I am going to eat a slice of pizza and take a nap.


----------



## Lou (Feb 24, 2016)

Has everyone seen this:

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/paizo-pathfinder-bundle


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow, that is really interesting. I smell a new edition coming if they are releasing all their books at such a cost.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2016)

wow, 98,000+ bundles sold


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2016)

Am I understanding that site correctly? I pay $25, and get 15 Pathfinder books?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2016)

Uh, hi guys. I know I started making a character and then disappeared - that was due to some extreme pain in February. It was not fun. Then after a couple or so of computer problems and then a boneheaded mistake I have found this thread and character again! Which brings me to my question: May I still be considered for a spot in this game? I still have spells to figure out. and a few other minor things in equipment.

 As a spell caster spells beyond what are acquired automatically can quickly eat up funds!

I forgot to ask, Are Power Components allowed?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2016)

Absolutely you are welcome. It does get expensive to round out a spell book but there may be some opportunities in game to do so. You can use power components.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2016)

way cool and thank you many times over!!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2016)

An Elf named Bob? Howard Phillip Hastur?


```
[B]Name:[/B]
Elf Wizard - transmutation 3 [opposition :  Necromancy and Illusion]
[B]Alignment[/B]
[B]Languages[/B]
[B]Senses[/B]: Low light [x2 of humans] [race], perception +

[B]ABILITIES[/B]
[B]STR[/B]  12  +1  ***
[B]DEX[/B]  16  +3  +2 race
[B]CON[/B]  10  +0  -2 race
[B]INT[/B]  17  +3  +2 race
[B]WIS[/B]  14  +2
[B]CHA[/B]  12  +1
*** [[U]transmutaionsist enhancement[/U]: +1 to Str] "Impetus bestiarum"

[B]Hit points[/B] 3d6 6+4+4 = 14
[B]Initiative[/B]  +5
AC
Touch
Flatfoot
[B]BAB[/B]  +1 [B]CMB[/B] +1  [B]CMD[/B] 14  [B]Rng touch[/B] +4 
[B]Concentration[/B] +12   3 [lvl]+3[int]+4[feat]+2[trait]= 12
[B]Castor level check[/B]: +8

[B]*[/B]castor lvl chk to overcome magic resistance: +2 [race]
[FONT=impact][B]*[/B][/FONT]+2 concentration to cast defensively [race]

[B][U]Save  base  abil  misc  total  notes[/U][/B]
[B]Fort  [/B] +1    +0    ---   +1
[B]Ref[/B]    +1    +3    ---   +4
[B]Will  [/B] +3    +2    ---   +5
*Immune: sleep; +2 vs ench school [race]

[B]Defense[/B]
[U]Armor  base  magic  ACP  spell  wt  type  notes[/U]

[B]Combat[/B]
[B][U]Weapon    Att  Dam    crit     wt   type  notes[/U][/B]
1/4 staff +2  1d6+1    x2      4 lb  B
Dagger    +2  1d4+1 19-20/x2   1 lb  P/S
Dagger 
   thrown +4  1d4+1 19-20/x2   1 lb  P/S
Club      +2  1d6+1    x2      4 lb  B
Club 
   Thrown +4  1d6+1    x2      4 lb  B

[I][B]Special attack: Telekinetic fist[/B][/I]
Ranged Touch Attack +4; Damage: 1d4+1; Range 30 feet; Type blunt
uses/day  7 = 3 [base]+ 3 [int] +1 [1/2 level - fav class]
[I][U][B]Race/Class[/B][/U][/I]
[B]Elvin traits[/B] ([URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/core-races/elf"] [COLOR=black]see here[/COLOR][/URL])
Exception:
lose elvin weapons for arcane focus

[B]Wizard traits[/B] ([URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/wizard"][COLOR=black] see here [/COLOR][/URL])
Spells, Cantrips, Bonus feats,
Bonded object: pendant with a depiction of the all-tree
Favored class bonus: +1/2 uses of school power [3+3[int]+1/2 [fav class]] = 7/day

[B]Age[/B]: 140; [B]Height[/B]: 6' 1" [185 cm]; [B]Weight[/B]: 137 lbs [62 Kg]

[B]Traits[/B]
[URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/combat-traits/reactionary"][COLOR=black] Reactionary [combat] [/COLOR][/URL]
[URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/regional-traits/arcane-graduate-regional"][COLOR=black] Arcane Graduate [regional] [/COLOR][/URL]

[B]Feats[/B]
[wz 1] [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/item-creation-feats/scribe-scroll-item-creation---final"][COLOR=black] Scribe scroll [bonus] [/COLOR][/URL]
[CL 3] [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/item-creation-feats/brew-potion-item-creation---final"][COLOR=black] Brew Potion [/COLOR][/URL]
[CL 3] [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/general-feats/combat-casting---final"][COLOR=bloack] [COLOR=black]Combat Casting [Gen] [/COLOR][/COLOR][/URL]
--------
[CL 5] [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/wizard/arcane-discoveries/arcane-discoveries-paizo/fast-study"][COLOR=black] Fast Study [Arcane Disc] [/COLOR][/URL]
[WZ 5]  craft wondrous item
Possibles: 
Arcane discovery[Knowledge is power, multimorph (5th)]; 
meta magic[silent spell, still spell];
general [spell focus, breadth of exp, mage of the wild];
combat [blank/prcise shot]

[B]Skills[/B]
[[2(CLASS)+3(int)]*3]= 15 skill points

[U][B]Skills           Rank  CS Abil  ACP  Misc Total[/B][/U]
[B]Acrobatics        0    --   3    0    --   + 3  
Appraise *        2    3    3    --    --   + 8  
Bluff             0    --   1    --    --   + 1  
Climb             0    --   1    0    --   +  1
Craft* (Alcm) *   1    3    3    --    --   + 7  
Diplomacy         0    --   1    --    --   + 1 
Disable Device    0    --   3    --    --   + X  
Disguise          0    --   1    --    --   + 1  
Escape Artist     0    --   3    0    --   + 3  
Fly *             0    3    3    0    --   + X  
Handle Animal     0    --   1    0    --    +  1
Heal              0    --   2    0         + 2  
Intimidate        0    --   1    0    --   + 1 
Knowledge:  *
     (Arcana)     1    3    3    --    --   + 7   
     (Dngnrng)    1    3    3    --    --   + 7  
     (Engnrng)    1    3    3    --    --   + 7 
     (Geography)  1    3    3    --    --   + 7    
     (History)    0    3    3    --    --   + 3    
     (Local)      1    3    3    --    --   + 7    
     (Nature)     1    3    3    --    --   + 7    
     (Nobility)   1    3    3    --    --   + 7   
     (Planes)     1    3    3    --    --   + 7    
     (Religion)   0    3    3    --    --   + 3   
Linguistics *     0    3    3    --    --   + 3    
Perception        1    --   2    --    2    + 5  [race]  
Perform           0    --   1    --    --   + 1  
Profession *      0    3    2    --    --   + 2   
Ride              0    --   3    0    1    --  +1 
Sense Motive      0    --   2    --    --   + 2  
Sleight of Hand   0    --   3    --    --   + X  
Spellcraft *      2    3    3    --    --    + 8 [id mag props [race]]    
Stealth           0    --   3    0    --   + 3  
Survival          0    --   2    --    --   + 2  
Swim*             1    3    1    0    --   + 5  
Use Mag Dev       0    --   1    --    --   +- 1 [/B]

Spells


[U]Equipment           3000.0 gp[/U]
quater staff         0.0 gp     4 lb
club                 0.0 gp     3 lb
Dagger x 2           4.0 gp     2.0 lb
haversack         2000.0 gp     5 lb
spell book 1         --- gp     3 lb xx/100 pgs used
spell book 2
   traveling          20.0 gp     1 lb xx/ 100 pgs used
ink                  8.0 gp     -- lb
ink pen              0.1 gp     -- lb
parchment x 10       2.0 gp     -- lb
scroll case x 2        2.0 gp     1 lb
travel clothes       --- gp     -- lb
Bedroll              0.1 gp     5 lb
Blanket              0.5 gp     3 lb
silk rope           10.0 gp     5 lb
Sunrod x 5          10.0 gp     5 lb
Rations x 10         5.0 gp     10 lb
*Ginger extract x 10 5.0 gp     -- lb x mute vs SR
*Magnesium x 5      5 .0 gp     -- lb x mute + duration
powder, normal x 20  0.2 gp     5.0 lb
Bandoliers x 2       1.0 gp     -- lb
Pouch, 
   spell componant   5.0 gp     2 lb
flint and steel      1.0 gp     -- lb
lab, alchemical, 
   portable         75.0 gp     20 lb
[U]kit, climber's      80.0 gp     5 lb[/U]
Totals         2233 .9 gp

* - power componant

spell book 1

0 level


1st level


2nd level
```
[sblock=choices]
0-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells (Cantrips)
*Secondary
Acid Splash: *Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
*Arcane Mark: *Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible).
*Caltrops:* Creates caltrops in 5-ft.-by-5-ft. square, + 5-ft. square/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5).*
Dancing Lights: *Creates torches or other lights.
*Daze: *Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action.

*Detect Poison: *Detects poison in one creature or small object.

*Detect Magic: *Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.

*Electric Jolt:* Ranged touch attack deals 1d3 electricity damage.

*Flare: *Dazzles one creature (–1 on attack rolls).
*Light: *Object shines like a torch.
*Prestidigitation: *Performs minor tricks.

*Ray of Frost: *Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.  

*Read Magic: *Read scrolls and spellbooks.
*Resistance: *Subject gains +1 on saving throws.*
Sonic Snap:* Subject takes 1 point of sonic damage and is deafened 1 round.

*
Primary
Transmutation
Amanuensis*: Copy nonmagical text. *Launch Bolt:* Launches a crossbow bolt up to 80 ft.

*Launch Item:* Hurls Fine item up to Medium range.
*Mage Hand: *5-pound telekinesis.
*Mending: *Makes minor repairs on an object.
*Message: *Whispered conversation at distance.
*Open/Close: *Opens or closes small or light things
*Repair Minor Damage*: Repairs 1 point of damage to any construct
*Stick*: Glues an object weighing 5 pounds or less to another object.

First Level spells


*Alarm: *Wards an area for 2 hours/level.

*Appraising Touch*: Gain +10 bonus on Appraise checks

*Arrow Mind*: You threaten nearby squares with your bow and fire without provoking attacks of opportunity.
*Benign Transposition*: Two willing subjects switch places
*Blades of Fire*: Your melee weapons deal +1d8 fire damage for 1 round.

*Buzzing Bee*: Bee gives subject –10 penalty on Move Silently and hinders Concentration checks*
Charm Person: *Makes one person your friend.
*Comprehend Languages: *You understand all spoken and written languages.

*Corrosive Grasp*: 1 touch/level deals 1d8 acid damage

*Critical Strike*: For 1 round you gain +1d6 damage, doubled threat range, and +4 on attack rolls to confirm critical threats
*Deep Breath*: Your lungs are filled with air.

*Detect Secret Doors: *Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft.

*Detect Undead: *Reveals undead within 60 ft.
*Dispel Ward*: As _dispel magic_, but affects only wards.
*Distract*: Subjects take –4 on Concentration, Listen, Search, and Spot.

*Distract Assailant*: One creature is flat-footed for 1 round.

*Ectoplasmic Armor*: Gain armor bonus against incorporeal touch attacks
*Endure Elements: *Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Golem Strike*: You can sneak attack constructs for 1 round.*
*Guided Shot: You ignore distance, cover, concealment penalties with ranged attacks for 1 round
Grease: *Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery.

*Hail of Stone**M*: Stones deal 1d4 points of damage/level to creatures in the area (max 5d4).

*Hold Portal: *Holds door shut.*
Hypnotism: *Fascinates 2d4 HD of creatures.

*Identify: *Determines properties of magic item.

*Incite*: Subjects can’t ready actions or delay.  

*Inhibit*: Subject delays until next round.

*Insightful Feint*: Gain +10 on your next Bluff check to feint in combat.
*Instant Locksmith*: Make Disable Device or Open Lock check at +2 as free action.
*Instant Search*: Make Search check at +2 as free action.

*Ironguts*: Subject gains +5 bonus on saving throws against poison.
*Mage Armor: *Gives subject +4 armor bonus.

*Master’s Touch*: You gain proficiency in a weapon or shield touched for 1 minute/level
*Mount: *Summons riding horse for 2 hours/level.
*Nightshield*: You gain resistance bonus on saves, and spell absorbs _magic missile _damage.

*Obscuring Mist: *Fog surrounds you.

*Orb of Acid, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 acid damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Orb of Cold, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 cold damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Orb of Electricity, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 electricity dam +1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Orb of Fire, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 fire damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
*Orb of Sound, Lesser*: Ranged touch attack deals 1d6 sonic damage + 1d6/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d6).
*Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: *+2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
*Resist Planar Alignment*: Subject can resist penalties for being of an opposed alignment on an aligned Outer Plane.
*Shield: *Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks _magic missiles._

*Shock and Awe*: Flat-footed creatures get –10 on initiative.

*Sleep: *Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
*Sniper’s Shot*: No range limit on next ranged sneak attack.*
Spontaneous Search*: Instantly Search area as if having taken 10.

*Summon Monster I: *Calls extraplanar creature to fight   *Summon Undead I*: Summons undead to fight for you.
*Targeting Ray*: You and allies are +1 to hit/3 levels against subject.

*True Strike: *+20 on your next attack roll.
*Unseen Servant: *Invisible force obeys your commands.
*Wall of Smoke*: Wall of black smoke obscures vision and nauseates those who pass through.









Evocation *Blood Wind*: Subject uses natural weapons at range.
*Burning Hands: *1d4/level fire damage (max 5d4).
*Guiding Light*: +2 on ranged attacks against creatures in illuminated area.
*Floating Disk: *Creates 3-ft.-diameter horizontal disk that holds 100 lb./level.
*Ice Dagger*: Grenade like weapon deals subject 1d4/level cold damage, plus area damage
*Light of Lunia*: You radiate silvery light, which you can expend as 2 bolts that deal 1d6 damage
*Luminous Gaze*: Your eyes emit light, dazzle creatures
*Magic Missile: *1d4 +1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
*Persistent Blade*: Blade of force attacks subject, automatically flanks.
*Ray of Flame*: Ray deals 1d6/2 levels fire damage, ignites subject
*Shocking Grasp: *Touch delivers 1d6/level electricity dam (max 5d6).
*Sonic Blast*: Subject takes 1d4/2 levels sonic damage plus deafness.
*Thunderhead:* Small lightning bolts deal 1 damage/round

[h=2]Transmutation[/h] *Accelerated Movement*: Balance, Climb, or Move Silently at norm speed with no penalty on skill check

*Animate Rope**S**: *Makes a rope move at your command.
*Babau Slime*: Secrete a body-covering acid that damages attacking foes
*Breath Flare*: Your breath weapon dazzles subjects.
*Cheat:* Caster re-rolls when determining the success of a game of chance.
*Cutting Hand*: Your hand gains a +2 enhancement bonus and deals 1d6 damage
*Ebon Eyes*: Subject can see through magical darkness
*Enlarge Person: *Humanoid creature doubles in size.
*Erase: *Mundane or magical writing vanishes.
*Expeditious Retreat: *Your speed increases by 30 ft.
*Expeditious Retreat, Swift*: Your speed increases by 30 ft. for 1 round
*Feather Fall: *Objects or creatures fall slowly.
*Fist of Stone*: Gain +6 Str and natural slam attack.
*Horrible Taste*: Touched creature or object nauseates biting or swallowing foes
*Jump: *Subject gets bonus on Acrobatics checks.
*Low-Light Vision*: See twice as far as a human in poor illumination.
*Mage Hand, Greater*: As _mage hand, _but medium range and up to 40 lb
*Magic Weapon: *Weapon gains +1 bonus.
*Nerveskitter*: Subject gains +5 bonus on initiative checks.
*Portal Beacon*: You grant others knowledge of a magic portal’s location.
*Raging Flame*: Fires burn twice as hot, half as long.
*Ray of Clumsiness*: Victim takes 1d6 Dexterity penalty +1/2 levels
*Reduce Person: *Humanoid creature halves in size.
*Remove Scent*: Hides touched creature’s scent.
*Repair Light Damage*: Repairs 1d8 dam +1/lv (max +5) to any construct.
*Scatter spray*: Group of small objects flies apart in a burst.
*Shield bearer*: Shield floats near subject to offer protection.
*Slide:* Move subject 5 feet.
*Slow Burn*: Fires burn twice as long.
*Spell Flower*: Hold the charge on one touch spell / forelimb.
*Weapon Shift*: Touched weapon changes form.
*Wings of the Sea*: +30 ft. to subject’s swim speed




*2nd-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells*


 [h=2]Abjuration[/h] *Aiming at the Target*: +10 bonus on Concentration checks for previously cast spell.
*Alarm, Greater**F*: As _alarm_, & it works on coexistent planes
*Arcane Lock**M**: *Magically locks a portal or chest.
*Dagger spell Stance*: Gain +2 insight bonus on att rolls and dam rolls if you make a full att, SR 5+ caster level if you fight defensively, DR 5/magic if you use the total defense action.
*Dissonant Chant*: Concentration checks more difficult within area of spell.
*Distracting Ray*: Ray forces spellcaster to make Concentration check.
*Earth Lock**M*: Constricts tunnel, preventing access.
*Ectoplasmic Feedback*: Incorporeal attackers take 1d6 damage + 1/level
*Obscure Object: *Masks object against scrying.
*Portal Alarm*: You are alerted when a creature passes through a warded portal
*Protection from Arrows: *Subject immune to most ranged atts.
*Resist Energy: *Ignores first 10 (or more) points of  amage/attack from specified energy type.
*Scintillating Scales*: Your natural armor bonus turns into a deflection bonus


 [h=2]Conjuration[/h] *Acid Arrow: *Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
*Baleful Transposition*: Two subjects switch places.
*Cloud of Bewilderment*: Generates a nauseating 10-ft. cube.
*Create Magic Tattoo**M*: Subject receives a magic tattoo with various effects
*Fog Cloud: *Fog obscures vision.
*Glitterdust: *Blinds creatures, outlines invisible creatures.
*Ice Knife*: Magical shard of ice deals 2d8 cold damage plus 2 Dex damage, or deals 1d8 cold damage in 10-ft.-radius burst.
*Inky Cloud*: Obscures sight underwater beyond 5 ft.
*Malevolent Miasma*: Cloud of fog deals 1d4 nonlethal damage/level
*Summon Monster II: *Calls extra-planar creature to fight for you.
*Summon Swarm: *Summons swarm of bats, rats, or spiders.
*Summon Undead II*: Summons undead to fight for you
*Web: *Fills 20-ft.-radius spread with sticky spiderwebs.


 [h=2]Divination[/h] *Balancing Lore call*: You gain a +4 bonus on Balance checks and can balance on difficult surfaces if you have 5 or more ranks in Balance.
*Chain of Eyes*: See through other creatures’ eyes
*Detect Thoughts: *Allows “listening” to surface thoughts.
*Discern Shapechanger**M*: Penetrates disguises and identifies shapechanging creatures
*Locate Object: *Senses direction toward object (specific or type).
*Marked Object*: You gain bonus to track a specific being
*See Invisibility: *Reveals invisible creatures or objects.


 [h=2]Enchantment[/h] *Daze Monster: *Living creature of 6 HD or less loses next action.
*Entice Gift*: Subject gives caster what it’s holding
*Hideous Laughter: *Subject loses actions for 1 round/level.
*Mechanus Mind*: Reformat subject’s mind to be coldly calculating.
*Mindless Rage*: Subject compelled to attack you physically for 1 round/level.
*Ray of Stupidity*: Victim takes 1d4+1 Intelligence damage.
*Rebuke*: Subject is dazed 1 round, then shaken.
*Sting Ray*: Subject of ray can take only standard or move action, has –2 AC, and must make Concentration checks to cast spells
*Touch of Idiocy: *Subject takes 1d6 points of Int, Wis, and Cha damage.


 [h=2]Evocation[/h] *Battering Ram*: Deals 1d6 damage plus bull rush.
*Blast of Force*: Attack deals 1d6 damage/2 levels (max 5d6).
*Burning Sword*: Weapon gains flaming burst special ability.
*Combust*: Subject takes 1d8/lv fire damage & might catch fire
*Continual Flame**M**: *Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
*Darkness: *20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.
*Electric Loop*: Deals 1d6/2 levels electricity damage plus stunning to a single creature.
*Ethereal Chamber*: You entrap an ethereal subject in a chamber of force.
*Fire burst*: Creatures within 10 feet take 1d8/lv fire dam
*Flame Dagger*: Beam of fire deals 1d4 damage +1/level
*Flaming Sphere: *Creates rolling ball of fire, 3d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.
*Force Ladder**F*: Creates an immobile ladder of force.
*Frost Breath*: Icy breath deals 1d4 damage/2 levels
*Gust of Wind**S**: *Blows away or knocks down smaller creatures.
*Light of Mercuria*: You radiate golden light, which you can expend as 2 bolts that deal 1d6 damage, 2d6 against undead and evil outsiders.
*Rainbow Beam**F*: Ray dazzles and deals 1d12 damage/3 levels of random type.
*Ray of Ice*: Ray deals 1d6 cold damage/2 levels.

*Scorch*: Jet of flame deals 1d8/2 levels (max 5d8)
*Scorching Ray: *Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (max 3).
*Shatter: *Sonic vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures.
*Slapping Hand*: Hand makes creature provoke attacks of opportunity.
*Snowball Swarm*: Snowballs deal 2d6 points of cold damage in 10-ft. burst.
*Veil of Shadow*: Darkness grants you concealment
[h=2]Transmutation[/h] *Alter Self: *Assume form of a similar creature.
*Augment Familiar*: Your familiar becomes more powerful
*Balor Nimbus*: Your flaming body damages foes in grapple
*Bear’s Endurance: *Subject gains +4 to Con for 1 min./level
*Belker Claws*: Touch attack deals 2d12 damage and lingers +1 round/3 levels
*Body of the Sun*: Your body emanates fire, dealing 1d4 fire damage/2 levels
*Bristle*: Armor spikes attack with wearer
*Bull’s Strength: *Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
*Cat’s Grace: *Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
*Darkvision: *See 60 ft. in total darkness.
*Eagle’s Splendor: *Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.
*Earth bind*: Subject creature can’t fly
*Earthen Grasp*: Arm made of earth and soil grapples foes
*Extend Tentacles*: +5 ft. to reach of tentacle attack
*Fearsome Grapple*: You grow tentacles that help you grapple
*Fins to Feet*: Transforms tails and fins into legs and feet
*Fly, Swift*: Gain fly speed of 60 ft. for 1 round
*Fox’s Cunning: *Subject gains +4 to Int for 1 min./level.
*Fuse Arms*: Multiple arms/tentacles become one pair of stronger limbs
*Ghost Touch Armor*: Armor works normally against incorporeal attacks
*Heroics*: Fighter gains one fighter bonus feat
*Hurl*: Thrown weapon returns to thrower
*Infernal Wound*: Weapon deals persistent, bleeding wounds
*Iron thunder Horn*: Intense vibrations trip those in area
*Knock: *Opens locked or magically sealed door.
*Levitate: *Subject moves up and down at your direction.

*Lively Step*: You and allies gain +10 increase to speed
*Mountain Stance*: Subject becomes hard to move
*Owl’s Wisdom: *Subject gains +4 to Wis for 1 min./level.
*Pyrotechnics: *Turns fire into blinding light or choking smoke.
*Quick Potion*: Creates a potion that must be used within 1 hour/level
*Razor fangs:* Your bite or claw attack threatens a critical hit on a 19 or 20
*Repair Moderate Damage*: Repairs 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10) to any construct
*Rope Trick: *As many as eight creatures hide in extra- dimensional space.
*Scale Weakening*: Subject’s natural armor weakens
*Slide, Greater*: Move subject 20 feet
*Snake’s Swiftness*: Subject immediately makes one attack
*Sonic Weapon*: Weapon touched deals +1d6 sonic damage with each hit
*Speak to Allies*: Subjects can converse at distance without moving lips
*Spider Climb: *Grants ability to walk on walls and ceilings.
*Stone Bones*: Corporeal undead gains +3 natural armor bonus
*Surefooted Stride*: You can move over rubble as easily as you can over open ground
*Swim*: Subject gains swim speed, +8 bonus on Swim checks
*Whirling Blade*: Hurled slashing weapon magically attacks all foes in 60-ft. line
*Whispering Wind: *Sends a short message 1 mile/level.
*Wings of Air*: Subject’s flight maneuverability improves by one step
*Wraithstrike*: Your melee attacks strike as touch attacks for 1 round

[/sblock][/]

reposting.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2016)

Welcome back, to March. Looks like we've lost a good deal. I'm inclined to let this one die as we've lost nearly all the original players. If I do manage to retire a couple games I'm sure I'll start something new and any of you who are interested will of course be welcome.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2016)

Shows how poorly new management has run the site? No back up since March? Someone would get their ass fired at my place if we lost a week's worth of data, let alone months.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 21, 2016)

Rhun said:


> Shows how poorly new management has run the site? No back up since March? Someone would get their ass fired at my place if we lost a week's worth of data, let alone months.




New management? Do you know something I don't?

And who told you there was no back up since March? They were misinformed.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2016)

Morrus said:


> New management? Do you know something I don't?
> 
> And who told you there was no back up since March? They were misinformed.




My apologies, Morrus. I haven't been on a whole lot recently, but I thought someone else took over the site a while back...like a year ago or something? I'm obviously wrong.

And I guess I should have said April...considering it looks a lot of posts have disappeared between now and then. Or was the back-up more recent and just didn't restore everything?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]s, but there was some sort of a corruption in the data base that corrupted all the way back to the back up ahead of the one that was restored. Is that the jist of it?


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, so letting this one die, are we?  I don't even really remember it much, so I won't gripe too much.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm good with letting this one go, I suppose. I'm around for new ventures as always, Scotley!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you all for playing. I'm going to take a little vacation starting next Friday and then LakeCon is coming, so late October early November I should be ready for something new. At that time I'll let you know.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2016)

next weekend I will have limited time on line.


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2016)

Scotley, Mowgli, Rhun, and I will have pract0icvally nonexistent time online enxt weekend.   Nothing new 
for Mowgli on ENWorld.

WRONG WEEKEND, SEE MORE RECENT POST.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2016)

It is "The  Weekend" hih? That time already??


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2016)

I spoke erroneously.  It's actually October 20-24, 2016.  And I may not get to attend because I just possibly [unofficially, until I hear it from the Hiring Manager] may have a new job. 

Believe it or not, I actually HOPE I have to miss LakeCon this year, or at least part of it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2016)

That is FREAKING awesome ! ! ! !


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2016)

I will dance a jig Sunday on your behalf! My feet have been too swollen


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2016)

I can let you slide on the jig.  I can relate all to well to swollen feet and ankles.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2016)

boy, are they swollen right now.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2016)

Leif said:


> Scotley, Mowgli, Rhun, and I will have pract0icvally nonexistent time online enxt weekend.   Nothing new
> for Mowgli on ENWorld.
> 
> WRONG WEEKEND, SEE MORE RECENT POST.




Yeah sadly we are still a few weeks out. It is the weekend of October 21st.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm not sure whether or not this game is still running... I'm guessing not, since it's been almost a year since the last IC post.

Just in case it is:

In an effort to standardize my user name across the several forums and sites I frequent, I've changed my username here to Maidhc O Casain.

Just wanted to avoid any confusion if/when they grant my request by giving advance warning.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah, I let this one go after the crash. I keep thinking I'll get something new going, but I've just been too damn busy. Even the couple of games I still have all languishing.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2017)

Not just you, buddy. We are all languishing.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm even thinking of changing my middle name to "Languish," so I would be Christopher Languish Hamman.  I'm beginning to think more about my games now, but I'm also reading the 5E DMG, so I'm beginning to want to play that game, too.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2017)

Gaming fever, be careful, you can catch from reading new systems. Tends to be contagious.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2017)

But 5E is a throwback to 1E in many ways -- they once again say specifically that there are no immutable rules, if you don't like something, change it.  It's like 1E with skills, feats, and other cool stuff from later editions.  Feats are an optional rule now.


----------

